# Probleme DD LaCie Rikiki



## Yourivals (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir, un disque dur externe LaCie Rikiki de 640 GB sur lequel j'ai configurer Time Machine.
Hier j'ai voulu transferer des donnees de mon MacBook vers un Acer sous Windows Vista, mais lorsque je branche le DD externe, il ne s'affiche pas dans cet Acer.
Pourriez vous me dire, d'où vient le problème et est ce que je ne devais pas partitionner le DD avant de le configurer avec Time Machine pour avoir deux partition : Une avec les sauvegardes Time Machine et une autre avec des données.
Merci d'avance


----------



## janusatisland (14 Mars 2010)

Pourtant quand tu installe pour la première fois le lacie sur ton mac, il te demande est-ce-que tu veux l'utiliser uniquement pour ton mac ou bien pour mac et windows lors du formatage du disque la première fois. Il faut reformater et choisir cette option et tu pourras lire tes données sur les deux systèmes.


----------



## Yourivals (14 Mars 2010)

Oui mais pourrai tu me dire comment faire ?? 
Et aussi comment faire pour que les sauvegardes de Time Machine ne partent pas 
Merci


----------



## janusatisland (14 Mars 2010)

Tu branche ton lacie sur ton macbook et tu vas chercher les documents et logiciels que lacie t'as installé lors de ta première connection. Là tu as le book d'aide qui te dis de lancer l'assistant sept up. Ce soft te permettra de reformater ton disk et de choisir les bons paramètres par rapport à la configuration de ton réseau composé de pc et mac.


----------



## Yourivals (14 Mars 2010)

Ok, mais je ne fais qu'une partition au format MS-Dos pour que ce soit compatible avec Mac et Windows ou je fais deux partition, une pour les sauvegardes de Time Machine au format HFS+
et l'autre au format MS-Dos pour mettre mes donnes dessus et pouvoir les lire sur Mac et Windows et dans ce cas je leur donne quelle taille.


----------



## Yourivals (6 Mai 2010)

Re-Bonjour,
Excusez-moi du double post mais ne pourriez vous pas répondre a ma question car cela fait assez longtemps que j'attends mais toujours pas de réponse.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

Et pour cause, il n'y en a pas !

deux éléments de réponse cependant : 

1) Un disque de sauvegarde, ça doit être fiable, donc on n'y fait que les sauvegardes et rien d'autre car c'est susceptible de provoquer des problème rendant les sauvegardes inopérantes.

2) Time Machine ne peut utiliser qu'un disque au format "Mac OS étendu", donc janusatisland t'a raconté des sottises, il ne faut pas toucher à ton disque. Pour échanger des données entre Mac et PC, tu peux soit les relier en réseau, soit utiliser un autre disque (ou une clé USB), convenablement formaté(e), mais jamais ton disque de sauvegarde !


----------



## sebusmalus (7 Mai 2010)

Clair, moi sur un seul disque j'ai une partition HFS+ pour TimeMachine et une autre FAT32 pour l'échange de fichiers aussi avec Pécés et c'est pas le top. Ca fonctionne ceci-dit mais ce n'est pas l'idéal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Ca fonctionne ceci-dit mais ce n'est pas l'idéal.



Et alors, sur le plan de la sécurité des sauvegardes, je ne te dis pas


----------



## Yourivals (15 Mai 2010)

Oui mais je trouve un peu " Bete " d'utiliser un disque dur de 640 GB juste pour faire des sauvegardes, et que donc c'est pour ca que j'ai demander s'il n'etait pas possible de faire deux partitions, une pour les sauvegardes et une pour les donnees a partager entre Macs et PCs.
Et si cela est possible, utiliser quels formats et quel capacite pour chacune de ces partitions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2010)

Yourivals a dit:


> Oui mais je trouve un peu " Bete " d'utiliser un disque dur de 640 GB juste pour faire des sauvegardes, et que donc c'est pour ca que j'ai demander s'il n'etait pas possible de faire deux partitions, une pour les sauvegardes et une pour les donnees a partager entre Macs et PCs.
> Et si cela est possible, utiliser quels formats et quel capacite pour chacune de ces partitions.



Ce qui est "un peu bête", c'est d'utiliser un disque de sauvegarde pour faire autre chose, c'est le plus court chemin pour aller à la catastrophe du genre "quand j'ai voulu restaurer ma sauvegarde, je me suis aperçu que la table des partitions de mon disque de sauvegardes était morte !", d'ailleurs, 640 Go, c'est pas très gros, c'est ce que j'utilise pour Time Machine, et réglé à deux sauvegardes par jour seulement, ça ne me fait que 3 semaines de sauvegardes environ !


----------



## Yourivals (16 Mai 2010)

Oui mais même si c'est pas l'idéal, je préfère quand même le faire, comme sebusmalus et donc je voudrai savoir vous me conseiller de partitionner en quels formats et donner quelle capacité a chacune de ces partitions ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

Yourivals a dit:


> Oui mais même si c'est pas l'idéal, je préfère quand même le faire, comme sebusmalus et donc je voudrai savoir vous me conseiller de partitionner en quels formats et donner quelle capacité a chacune de ces partitions ??



Alors n'utilise pas ce disque pour les sauvegardes ! il n'existe pas de possibilité de partitionner un disque avec une partition HFS+ et une en NTFS ou FAT, sans que le passage sur PC ne mette une table de partition GUID ou APS en grand danger (et si le schéma de partition est MBR, je doute fort que Time Machine accepte d'y sauvegarder quoi que ce soit). :mouais:

Quant à la taille, que veux tu qu'on te dise ? La partition Time Machine doit faire au moins deux fois, mais idéalement trois fois le volume à sauvegarder, quant à la partition PC, ben  vu qu'on ne sait pas à quoi elle va servir, difficile de te conseiller !


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Mai 2010)

@ Yourivals

SI tu insistes, libre à toi. Je réponds quand même ...

Moi j'ai un DD de 500 avec une partition données de 340 gigas en FAT32 compatible mac et PC

Et une partition de 160 gigas, taille égale au disque de mon Macmini, pour TimeMachine.

Mais l'idéal, enfin je trouve que c'est mieux, c'est 2fois la taille de ton disque interne, ça fait une plus grosse sauvegarde.

Assistant disque ds utilitaire pour configurer le tout

Mais comme l'a dit 10 fois Pascal 1 disque unique c plus pratique je trouve, mais surtout plus sur


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

Mais vous faites ce que vous voulez, c'est votre problème, hein !, simplement, j'ai vu tellement de disques partitionnés mixtes Mac/PC (une partition de chaque, s'entend) bousillés après un passage sur PC (je suis informaticien free lance, c'est moi qu'on appelle au secours quand ça arrive) que je ne peux que très très fortement le déconseiller pour un disque de sauvegarde. D'ailleurs, n'importe quel professionnel vous le dira : un disque de sauvegarde, on ne fait pas autre chose avec, sous peine de ne plus avoir de sauvegarde le jour où on en aurait besoin !


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Mai 2010)

SUite à ce que tu viens de dire je suis entrain de reformater mes DDE pour séparer les données des sauvegardes


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

C'est le bon sens même, les sauvegardes sont une mesure de sécurité, et mettre ses mesures de sécurité en danger n'est pas un bon plan !


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Mai 2010)

2 clones, donc 2 partitions HFS+ sur un seul DDE.

Fort risqué quand même ? Ca vaut pas le coup ? Ton avis stp

Parceque 1 seul clone rempli que la moitié de mon disque, d'où la tentation


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

Avec quoi tu fais tes clones ? Si c'est CCC pas besoin de partitionner ! un clône bootable "de fond", et les clones suivants dans des images disques, voire même un système pour booter, avec CCC d'installé, et tous les clônes dans des images disque, ou même un seul clone, dans une image disque, et tu peux faire du simple stockage dans la place qui reste !

Du moment que tu n'utilise pas directement le disque via des logiciels (ccc mis à part évidement), mais uniquement en y copiant des fichiers/dossiers via le Finder, le risque de flinguer le disque reste assez minime.

Cela dit, deux partitions HFS+, ça n'est pas très risqué non plus, ce qui risque de fragiliser un disque comportant plusieurs partitions, c'est de l'utiliser un coup sur Mac, et un coup sous Windows si une des partitions (la HFS+, of course) n'est pas accessible à ce dernier. Le problème, c'est que Windows considère la partition Mac comme une NTFS endommagée, et que parfois, il tente de la "réparer", et là &#8230;


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Mai 2010)

Ok j'ai bien saisi, merci beaucoup pour les explication !


----------

